# I love this Craigslist Ad



## IJamEcono (Apr 10, 2010)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/1685563120.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like she needs a different kind of ride.


----------



## chriscokid (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow... Nick... Harry Potter?? You should of paid closer attention to your girl now some dumb ass is riding your bike and your girl.


----------



## sam (Apr 17, 2010)

$90 or best offer....$150,maybe $200 ,but I'm kinda cheep.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Darnnit, I missed it.


----------

